# .22 trainer for CS .40?



## Gattmandu (Feb 4, 2012)

Hey folks, noob member from Texas, howdy 

I have a CS .40 that I love, but it is damn expensive to put lots of rounds through on a weekly basis.

I would like to consider a .22 rimfire that I could use to sharpen my skills (and get the wife to occasionally shoot).

My gut tells me I should get one that is as similar as possible in feel and operation to the .40.

Do you agree? If so, any suggestions for something close to my CS?

Much thanks!

- g


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

*What's a CS 40?,,,*

I'm fair knowledgable about .22 semi pistols,,,
But I don't know what a CS 40 is.

Aarond

.


----------



## jwingfield (Jan 24, 2012)

aarondhgraham said:


> I'm fair knowledgable about .22 semi pistols,,,
> But I don't know what a CS 40 is.
> 
> Aarond
> ...


i think he means compact size

i have the m&p 9 full size and im thinking real hard about getting the m&p 22 same size as my 9


----------

